# Help Clean the Mirror Lake Highway



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone is invited to help Mrs Goob and I clean litter from as much of the Mirror Lake Highway, mile post 55 at the WY/UT state line, up and over the top down to mile post 28, as we can.

*Squirrel gumbo* will be served for lunch. Prizes will be given for the most pre-64 hub caps and 8-track tapes picked off the roadway.

Bring a fishing rod and an orange vest or shirt.

Meet at the Sulphur Campgrounds, milepost 39, at 8:30 am Saturday, June 23.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I will definately be there with my grand daughters in tow! Thanks for all you do goob, 'bout time you get a little help ;-)


----------

